# Texture in a can actually worked today



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

*I've been reading this thread need an opinion*

I got a call to do some warranty work on a new condo. A few nail/screw pops.
I thought I would ask your expert:thumbsup: opinions on how to texture the spots after I remove the nail and put a screw in. Will the texture in the can work on this type of ceiling texture. Dam Iphone camera I'll try another to get the texture.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Can't tell what texture is there but, texture in a can works well for matching texture out of a hopper gun. Texture in a can fails at brocade (a heavier knock-down).

Texture in a can fails if it is water based, only use the oil based ones. Test and adjust your texture spot size on a piece of cardboard. Knowing when to knock down an orange peel is an art, you've got to get it to the right level of dry first or you will make a mess.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Kinda looks like popcorn??????


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought it was orange peel from the pic but could be popcorn. What I have found on small repairs like that is most people make the mistake of trying to keep the area too small. Then when you add the texture it really looks bad because of the build up around the spot. Clean it back farther then you can feather the new into the old.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never have used the canned stuff. I have always been able to improvise with mud to recreate the texture.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never have used the canned stuff. I have always been able to improvise with mud to recreate the texture.


On repairs as small as a screw or nail pop, I'd do it by hand.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to keep a small container left of texture sealed tight for these kind of repairs. I used my finger and dabbed the area. Worked okay but I saw the can thread and thought wow maybe try this instead. Mask off a 4 or 5" area and blend it in


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

gowings said:


> I got a call to do some warranty work on a new condo. A few nail/screw pops.
> I thought I would ask your expert:thumbsup: opinions on how to texture the spots after I remove the nail and put a screw in. Will the texture in the can work on this type of ceiling texture. Dam Iphone camera I'll try another to get the texture.


first of all... why did it pop? the repair job need to be done so it will not pop .... it looks like there is more then a pop the corner looks like its rusted


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a better picture of the texture


----------

